# Not quite sure on how to feel?



## PeterHarris (1/3/16)

My wife really wanted these rose tattoos ons her stomach to cover some marks. 





So we went to a reputable parlor to get them done. The artist took his time and my wife sat from 11am to almost 6pm being tattoed on and off. 
Hats of to her as that period of time is extremely painful. 
This is how they looked.









So I was a bit bummed that all was not done in one sitting. As I hate it when u are walking around with a half done piece. But I was confident that it would be completed on her touch up sesion. As that is what the artist promised us. 
That day was today. Dropped my wife of and picked her up. Now her tattoos looks like this. 








All I can see is that the artist redid the outlines. He told her he doesn't want to mess with the key handle as it had a nice faded/worn down look to it and the green heart/lock looks really good as it is. 
Now my wife is very proud of her tattoo. But I told her that Cleary the handle on the key is not done. It needs to be colored properly and there is still some red missing behind it were you should see the rose through the key. And as for the heart/lock there is Def Still some work left. 
I feel that artist was just lazy and seeing my wife is easily convinced he went for it. As when I picked up my wife she was confident that her tattoo is awesome and finished. 
Now in what is told her I shattered Het feelings. Which makes me feel kak. But I am doing it in her best interest. I also sent a similar mail to the owner of the parlor and he told me to come back as he will make sure the artists finishes it. 
But my wife doesn't want to return there as she doesnt want any bad vibes. 
I asked the owner to let us go to his other shop and have another artist finish the piece. He still needs to let me know. 
So from a studio point of view I'm ok as they committed to finish it. But now my wife's morals and spirit is somewhat broken as now she has to go for yet another sitting. 
I also noticed that the tattoo is not 100%like he pic. Like the key handle is not simetric. The rose with the lock doesn't look like a proper rose. This I did not tell the owner. 
I want to know can this be fixed. Can they make it look like a proper rose. 
What can be done to make the keyore simetric. 
And most importantly what can I do to restore my wife confidence in tattoos. Making her assured that this can be fixed and it should not be a reason to prevent her from getting more, as she already planned to have at least 3 more. 

So I'm feeling really cross at the artists for being lazy. 
I'm feeling bummed that is Burst my wife's bubble, but at the same time I'm glad I did it, as now she sees it's not complete. 

So what can I do.... 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiesbang (1/3/16)

Lets see what our resident artist @BumbleBee would say.

If it was me I would be super pi $$ed as it's not cheap and you trust them to permanently mark your body!


----------



## PeterHarris (1/3/16)

Yip R800 per hour ex vat I paid R4560 in total for this

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (1/3/16)

I haven't heard both sides nor was I there while the piece was talked about and planned so I won't be commenting on any of that. From what I can see the tattoo is looking pretty good but yes I agree that it isn't finished. Don't stress Peter, the rose and the key can be fixed fairly easily with some well executed outlining and maybe a bit of background. The lock also needs to have the gold filigree bits.

Also keep in mind that you will never (or at least hardy ever) get a tattoo that looks 100% like the picture. You aren't getting the tattoo done by an HP Officejet, the image will always be filtered through the individual doing the tattoo.

But ya, this can be sorted out

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (1/3/16)

Thank bee. I know it won't be 100% that was not the real issue. 
All I want is for it to be completed and the rose to pop more with outlines 'n shading like u said.


Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (1/3/16)

PeterHarris said:


> Yip R800 per hour ex vat I paid R4560 in total for this
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


This sounds about right, I would also probably spend around 4 hours on each of those.


----------



## BumbleBee (1/3/16)

PeterHarris said:


> Thank bee. I know it won't be 100% that was not the real issue.
> All I want is for it to be completed and the rose to pop more with outlines 'n shading like u said.
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Yes, it definitely lacks contrast, which can be added. The details look good though


----------



## PeterHarris (1/3/16)

I just need to Convince my wife that it's all good. And that it can be completed easily. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (1/3/16)

PeterHarris said:


> I just need to Convince my wife that it's all good. And that it can be completed easily.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Dude, with reference to your thread title, you can feel good about this, the tattoo isn't kak at all. She could have ended up with something like this...


----------



## PeterHarris (1/3/16)

True 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (1/3/16)

You coming to the Vape Meet @PeterHarris ?


----------



## PeterHarris (1/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> You coming to the Vape Meet @PeterHarris ?


i am planning to come, as i need to judge the cloud comp. but something came up i might only make it late.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (1/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I haven't heard both sides nor was I there while the piece was talked about and planned so I won't be commenting on any of that. From what I can see the tattoo is looking pretty good but yes I agree that it isn't finished. Don't stress Pieter, the rose and the key can be fixed fairly easily with some well executed outlining and maybe a bit of background. The lock also needs to have the gold filigree bits.
> 
> Also keep in mind that you will never (or at least hardy ever) get a tattoo that looks 100% like the picture. You aren't getting the tattoo done by an HP Officejet, the image will always be filtered through the individual doing the tattoo.
> 
> But ya, this can be sorted out


Don't get me wrong. I didn't mean to sound rude or negative. Just meant that if a artists says its done and you are not completely happy you would like them to hear you out. I have never had that problem though as my artist has always asked me before he finishes or tells me to let him know if I am not happy.

Also the tattoo is very pretty and very well exicuted, solid lines good colouring and no blotching. But like you said just some detail it will be golden!

I have some very bad ink that will make you wonder if I was drunk when I told the guy he is the bees knees lol
That was before I saw the light though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## E.T. (1/3/16)

Those tattoos looks awesome, i am sure it will be epic once it is finished!


----------



## BumbleBee (1/3/16)

wiesbang said:


> Don't get me wrong. I didn't mean to sound rude or negative. Just meant that if a artists says its done and you are not completely happy you would like them to hear you out. I have never had that problem though as my artist has always asked me before he finishes or tells me to let him know if I am not happy.
> 
> Also the tattoo is very pretty and very well exicuted, solid lines good colouring and no blotching. But like you said just some detail it will be golden!
> 
> ...


Warning: Ramble Ahead...

Keep in mind that tattoos, just like juice, are very subjective also. I often look at a tattoo which the client is very pleased with and very often start wondering what else it needs, tattoos are seldom finished. The chap that did this tattoo clearly didn't finish the piece, perhaps what he meant was that HE was finished  This happens too, sometimes we just can't concentrate, or haven't had proper sleep in days. Now I know that nobody wants to hear that, I mean here's a guy that is permanently changing your appearance, we expect the guy to be at the top of his game at all times, remember, we aren't gods (many think they are) but the reality is that tattoo artists are people too. Now I'm not saying that in this case this happened but some things that tire an otherwise wide awake and energetic artist out are: fidgeting, the inability to even pretend to keep still, ******* around with your cell phone, some people just can't sit still while discussing their best friends mom's yoga instructor's cheating boyfriend, too much frikken perfume, too little frikken perfume, constantly moving to see how far you are every 32 seconds, asking how far you are every 35 seconds. You get the idea...

On the subject of "bad ink", I've seen a lot! They can make a TV series about all the bad ink out there, the stuff of nightmares I tell you  And yes, booze is a big player, so many times I hear; "I was drunk" or even "the guy was drunk/high".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/3/16)

Very informative thread, thanks. Wonder what our other tattoo artist, @andro, thinks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (2/3/16)

I have a lot of tattoos, so let me start off by saying I love all of them, even the ones with the mistakes because getting them was always an experience. When someone points out that it could be better, I agree, but then it wouldn't be mine! So on that point if your wife loves it, then that's the end of it.

My honest opinion with these is that they are not "AMAZING". But as @BumbleBee mentioned it is subjective.

What would I do? Wait a day or two and casually glance over, tell your wife that they are looking good, mention the nice things, that they have good colour, they cover the marks she wanted well, and that you like the way that they remind you of "insert significance here".

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wyvern (2/3/16)

@PeterHarris give your wife a huge hug, tell her you guys can do the touchups to make it pop. I actually like the design 

You lot need to stop talking about tattoos, I want one badly, just cant justify the costs at this point, plus to decide where to put it, is driving me nuts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (2/3/16)

personally i think that they need more black to finish off properly and pop out more and definitely redo the line on the outside . the shop offered to finish it so i would just go for it with the artist that done. A lot of people now want tattoo that are done just with colors and not lines .....that 90% of time doesnt work because we need contrast on skin . None of us is as white as paper so need more contrast compared to drawing on paper . 
Reason why i said to let the original artist to finish is because he didnt do a bad job at all so it would be good for him as well to get a nice picture for his portfolio. As well if another guy in a shop finished he will not get paid for that ....just saying (so he might be forced and not put all himself in the job that need to be done )

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## wiesbang (2/3/16)

andro said:


> personally i think that they need more black to finish off properly and pop out more and definitely redo the line on the outside . the shop offered to finish it so i would just go for it with the artist that done. A lot of people now want tattoo that are done just with colors and not lines .....that 90% of time doesnt work because we need contrast on skin . None of us is as white as paper so need more contrast compared to drawing on paper .
> Reason why i said to let the original artist to finish is because he didnt do a bad job at all so it would be good for him as well to get a nice picture for his portfolio. As well if another guy in a shop finished he will not get paid for that ....just saying (so he might be forced and not put all himself in the job that need to be done )


Capetonian!!!
Where you situated bud? Shop name?


----------



## andro (2/3/16)

Metal machine. In shortmarket st. Ive been a wildfire in canal walk for 6 years but left few ago because got enough of the way was handled .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (2/3/16)

By the way andro is my real name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (2/3/16)

andro said:


> Metal machine. In shortmarket st. Ive been a wildfire in canal walk for 6 years but left few ago because got enough of the way was handled .


Perfect!
My brother had his done by Derek many moons ago.

We might need to have a chat soon! I want a portrait done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;) (2/3/16)

Sorry for the Hi jack but seeing everyone is here, for years I have wanted a cars gear lever H pattern on the inside of my hand. Spoke to one or two people and they said it will have to be filled very often ? Does that sound rite
Something like this


----------



## wiesbang (2/3/16)

Stevape;) said:


> Sorry for the Hi jack but seeing everyone is here, for years I have wanted a cars gear lever H pattern on the inside of my hand. Spoke to one or two people and they said it will have to be filled very often ? Does that sound rite
> Something like this
> View attachment 47167


Jip apparently so.
I got a tattoo on the side of my hand and my artist told me i might need to come for touch ups regularly as it fades after time. I am guessing due to the skin type and the use of your hands??


----------



## andro (2/3/16)

Stevape;) said:


> Sorry for the Hi jack but seeing everyone is here, for years I have wanted a cars gear lever H pattern on the inside of my hand. Spoke to one or two people and they said it will have to be filled very often ? Does that sound rite
> Something like this
> View attachment 47167


is possible , but will never be perfect . suggest to do it with thick line as well because they stay better overtime

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/3/16)

The skin on the sides of the hands, fingers and feet is much tougher and far more dense so doesn't accept ink very well, there isn't anywhere for the pigments to settles in these areas. Same goes for knuckles, your palms and the soles of your feet. It might look awesome when it's brand new but in a few months it just looks dirty, these are tattoos that you will almost certainly regret later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## wiesbang (2/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> The skin on the sides of the hands, fingers and feet is much tougher and far more dense so doesn't accept ink very well, there isn't anywhere for the pigments to settles in these areas. Same goes for knuckles, your palms and the soles of your feet. It might look awesome when it's brand new but in a few months it just looks dirty, these are tattoos that you will almost certainly regret later.


I luckily have not had to go back for touch ups. Its been a year now and it still looks solid!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;) (2/3/16)

Thanks for the advice, appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (3/3/16)

update:
the artist called me back , and my wife agreed to let the artist finish the piece.
told us that he needs at least 2 weeks for the lines he did on Tuesday to heal, but we are going away easter and there will probably be swimming involved, so we booked a 2-3 hour session on 2 April. my wife is pretty excited again. so all turned out well.
this time i will go with and give clear instruction on what we expect:

redo the lines on the key so that there is a clear contrast
complete the coloring in the key
add some lines on the leaves in the rose to add some contrast
add some lines on the lock (frilly bits)to add contrast
color the frilly bits
touch up some lines on the chain to clearly show contrast

@andro & @BumbleBee is there anything else that i should be asking for that you can see?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (3/3/16)

PeterHarris said:


> update:
> the artist called me back , and my wife agreed to let the artist finish the piece.
> told us that he needs at least 2 weeks for the lines he did on Tuesday to heal, but we are going away easter and there will probably be swimming involved, so we booked a 2-3 hour session on 2 April. my wife is pretty excited again. so all turned out well.
> this time i will go with and give clear instruction on what we expect:
> ...


Great stuff, we need to see the after pics too please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (3/3/16)

PeterHarris said:


> update:
> the artist called me back , and my wife agreed to let the artist finish the piece.
> told us that he needs at least 2 weeks for the lines he did on Tuesday to heal, but we are going away easter and there will probably be swimming involved, so we booked a 2-3 hour session on 2 April. my wife is pretty excited again. so all turned out well.
> this time i will go with and give clear instruction on what we expect:
> ...


Thats it . But instead of lines in the roses petals just black shading to separate more is a better idea . Make it look more like the drawing that u show us first post

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## PeterHarris (3/3/16)

andro said:


> Thats it . But instead of lines in the roses petals just black shading to separate more is a better idea . Make it look more like the drawing that u show us first post



redo the lines on the key so that there is a clear contrast
complete the coloring in the key
add some black shading on the leaves in the rose to separate them more / contrast 
add some lines on the lock (frilly bits)to add contrast
color the frilly bits
touch up some lines on the chain to clearly show contrast

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

